# This is a joke, yeah? (Either that or a scene from Little Britain.)



## Karla (26 July 2006)

This weekend there's going to be a "Moochers Show" in Derbyshire. 

If you find the thought of rubbing shoulders with these clowns rather attractive, just wait for this: there will be a "digging competition running all weekend"! 
http://www.hunting-directory.co.uk/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1153850272

Just what you need to work up a nice sweat!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Doreys_Mum (26 July 2006)

Aww, thanks Karla!

Now, do I go... do I go...

The simulated coursing sounds fun


----------



## Karla (26 July 2006)

Yeah go! Take some pics of the digging competition and post them here. I dare you!!!


----------



## CARREG (26 July 2006)

Sod that............Carreg


----------



## CARREG (26 July 2006)

Sheeps
If you do come say say hi, I'll be judging some of the classes there............Carreg


----------



## Sooty (26 July 2006)

Digging competition? Bricklifting competition??? WTF is bricklifting? Surely not what it says on the tin...


----------



## Vyda (26 July 2006)

Well I'm certainly going, it's going to be a great weekend.


----------



## severnmiles (26 July 2006)

Brick lifting is funny when you have a few lads who think they are unbelievably strong and then find out they're not!!  18 was the best down here last month.

I'd liked to have come but its a bit far away :-(


----------



## Doreys_Mum (26 July 2006)

Hey, the only bit that interested me was the coursing... I've been digging... made me feel right sick...


----------



## severnmiles (26 July 2006)

"I've been digging... made me feel right sick..."

Why?


----------



## Doreys_Mum (26 July 2006)

Because it did


----------



## severnmiles (26 July 2006)

Digging foxes?


----------



## soggy (26 July 2006)

There is a trick to brick lifting 

I have won a few bets in my earliers years.

It all depends on the rules though. Brain will often over come brawn. 

If you want I'll tell you how to do it .;-)


----------



## soggy (26 July 2006)

She's never  done an activity where you had to work up a sweat before that why.


----------



## severnmiles (26 July 2006)

Come on then...spill the secret....


----------



## severnmiles (26 July 2006)

Sorry SoD but I now pity poor Myles..... ;-) only joking!


----------



## Karla (26 July 2006)

Yes, tell us the best way to lift lots of bricks. It's something well worth knowing!


----------



## severnmiles (26 July 2006)

A labourer may agree with your sarcasm.


----------



## Doreys_Mum (26 July 2006)

LOL!

Nah, Myles has nothing to be pitied for...  

I was out with the secretary, and we'd hitched a lift with the terrierman - he got called as the fox had gone to ground.  Sec and I went cross country and the terrierman went via the road.

They were well into the dig by the time we got there, I didn't like the frenzy the terriers were in, I didn't like knowing that there was a fox trapped underground, unable to escape, so we passed through without stopping.

In fairness to the terriermen, they were working quickly and efficiently, and got their fox very quick - which was a blessing for terriers and fox alike.

But I have never been a fan of digging in concept, and I wasn't a fan when I was there.

Sorry guys!


----------



## Karla (26 July 2006)

A labourer would use a hod.


----------



## soggy (26 July 2006)

PM on its way.


----------



## soggy (26 July 2006)

You could use your mouth.









Its big enough.


----------



## Karla (26 July 2006)

Brilliant! On a par with Clown Prince Carreg! You two should do those McDonalds kids parties together!


----------



## soggy (26 July 2006)

McDonalds Kids parties??? 

You'll know all about those presumably. Most school leavers with no qualifications end up working there.

Do you find it very challenging work?


----------



## severnmiles (26 July 2006)

Lol!!


----------



## Doreys_Mum (26 July 2006)

McDonalds Kids parties??? 

You'll know all about those presumably. Most school leavers with no qualifications end up working there.

Do you find it very challenging work?
		
Click to expand...

Wow... not only am I a bore, but now I'm a school leaver with no qualifications...... *sigh*


----------



## Karla (26 July 2006)

Superb! I better the kiddies love your clowning about!


----------



## Sidesaddle (26 July 2006)

SoD - I think that remark was aimed at Karla.


----------



## soggy (26 July 2006)

McDonalds Kids parties??? 

You'll know all about those presumably. Most school leavers with no qualifications end up working there.

Do you find it very challenging work?
		
Click to expand...

Wow... not only am I a bore, but now I'm a school leaver with no qualifications...... *sigh*
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear SoD you have failed the initiative test.

What happened here did you forget which Id you where posting under .

LMAO


----------



## Doreys_Mum (26 July 2006)

No, actually... whilst I am aware the remark was aimed at Karla, it was ALSO derogatory towards employees of McDonalds....

I'll let you know some time next week if I am a school leaver with no qualifications or not


----------



## Sidesaddle (26 July 2006)

No, actually... whilst I am aware the remark was aimed at Karla, it was ALSO derogatory towards employees of McDonalds....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry SoD.


----------



## Karla (27 July 2006)

Are you confident? What do you need to get?


----------



## Doreys_Mum (27 July 2006)

CCD or something silly... and I'm hoping for BCC or BBC... (ABB would be perfect, but it's also totally unrealistic.... lol!)

I'm confident I'm getting into uni, I'm just not so confident I'm gonna keep the folks happy... ah well!


----------

